# Do you often feel like no one cares to know your opinion?



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

That nobody actually want's to know what you like? or who you are? 

That nobody even cares?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Why would they want to? People rarely show an interest, so I assume they don't care. When I do express things, it's usually because I feel a need to and not because I think anyone's interested.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup. No one cares, thus why they always talk over me when I want to say something - and people wonder why I rarely speak to more than one person at a time...


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a very boring person. People walk away from me mid-sentence.


----------



## IGdwight (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah people don't care now.. Sometimes I even think they're too preoccupied with their lives already. They don't have time to even listen to others or care at the very least. But we all have our own lives to live, I think we should just accept the fact that living in tihs big world we are in, we are truly alone.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, but usually only with people that I don't know or people that I'm acquainted with.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I think people believe that because it tends to be true. Most people are only interested in themselves.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I put it on!:idea


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I take everyone's opinion to an account but I can't read them all! I usually just read the person with the most recent post. I know my input matters somewhat.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not naive enough to pretend that anyone cares.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

yes


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Usually people just tend to block me out. Especially when I talk in groups, they'll just start listening to someone else.. I shouldn't go further in-depth about my thoughts, no one wants to know, no one cares.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I give my opinion when someone asks me for it.

If they don't care, oh well. I don't care that _they_ don't care. F*** 'em.

Very few people _genuinely _care. The only person _YOU_ have in this world is _yourself_. If you're lucky, you've got a good family who cares too.. maybe 1-2 good friends.. a significant other... but that's about it. In the end, everyone else doesn't care. That's just the way it is. I don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think somebody does. Certainly not everybody, but somebody. Kind of surprised by everyone's posts. Guess I'm in an optimistic mood right now, or something.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just Lurking said:


> I give my opinion when someone asks me for it.
> 
> If they don't care, oh well. I don't care that _they_ don't care. F*** 'em.
> 
> Very few people _genuinely _care. The only person _YOU_ have in this world is _yourself_. If you're lucky, you've got a good family who cares too.. maybe 1-2 good friends.. a significant other... but that's about it. In the end, everyone else doesn't care. That's just the way it is. I don't lose any sleep over it.


Good advice, but...

I voted, yes, and yes it bothers me. My friends, family, coworkers - I feel it all (feist).

In fact, I cried about it in a disastrous thread I made today.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Nope. People talk over me all the time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah but I don't care, I express my opinion whether anyone cares or not!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. Every single damn day of my life.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

_All_ the time.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes.. Thats why I don't even bother voicing it that much anymore.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Except for work, where my opinion counts, nobody else gives a flying **** for what I have to say


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Guess I'm the first vote for "never thought about it." I have a lot of insecurities and I'm self-conscious about a lot of things, but I guess this isn't one of them. I honestly don't have a whole of curiosity about most other people's interests and opinions, so I have no expectation that people should have any curiosity about mine. I'm happy just minding my own business most of the time.

When it comes to most things, I either don't have an opinion, or my opinion is not very well-informed, so I'm fine with people not caring what I think--in most cases they shouldn't.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah.. I really dont think anyone cares.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I give my opinion when someone asks me for it.
> 
> If they don't care, oh well. I don't care that _they_ don't care. F*** 'em.
> 
> Very few people _genuinely _care. The only person _YOU_ have in this world is _yourself_. If you're lucky, you've got a good family who cares too.. maybe 1-2 good friends.. a significant other... but that's about it. In the end, everyone else doesn't care. That's just the way it is. I don't lose any sleep over it.


Exactly this.

Most people probably couldn't be bothered with my thoughts/opinions. I don't particularly care. You really are all you have.


----------

